# Another DuoCast



## caiofilipini (Oct 13, 2021)

Wrapped this one up last night. Built it for a close friend because I think he needs one, even though he doesn't know it yet. 

I decided to leave off the charge pump and build it like the original. All the relevant caps are rated 35V or higher, so it could be run at higher voltages too.
Used a BC549C and a 2N404. Gørva S90 enclosure, aluminum knobs and LMS pro switches. Looks clean and sounds great!


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 13, 2021)

Your friend is very lucky. Awesome build, super clean.


----------



## Preverb (Oct 13, 2021)

Looks classy with those knobs.  

I've never tried one of these in real life but I am kind of interested in the pedal more for the fuzz/OD.  Would it make sense to build a Simulcast in that case?   Also, I find some of the videos I've heard a bit harsh and notice many comments about relative lack of bass.  Are there mods to add the bass back in?


----------



## giovanni (Oct 13, 2021)

That looks ace! I might have to give the Gorva enclosures a shot…


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 13, 2021)

Thank you, folks!



Preverb said:


> I've never tried one of these in real life but I am kind of interested in the pedal more for the fuzz/OD.  Would it make sense to build a Simulcast in that case?   Also, I find some of the videos I've heard a bit harsh and notice many comments about relative lack of bass.  Are there mods to add the bass back in?



I haven't looked into any mods, but there was a similar discussion recently in a different thread:





						Is it just me or is the Simulcast kinda bright?
					

Just finished this pedal today. I like it! But I wish it had a treble roll-off tone pot. I spent an hour or two auditioning Ge transistors, and it seems to prefer slightly higher hfes. The highest gain tranny I had which worked was a Russian MP20 at around 90 and it sounds pretty good. Actually...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## fig (Oct 14, 2021)

You're steadily putting out some incredible builds!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 14, 2021)

fig said:


> You're steadily putting out some incredible builds!


Yeah stop making us look bad!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 14, 2021)

LOL amazing!


----------



## WheatAndBarley (Dec 19, 2021)

Were there any issues fitting this build into the s90 due to the transformer height?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 20, 2021)

Very nice build.  I have a Simulcast in the queue.


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 20, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice build.  I have a Simulcast in the queue.


Thanks, Chuck! Curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 20, 2021)

PantslessDan said:


> Were there any issues fitting this build into the s90 due to the transformer height?


No issues, the S90 is deeper than a 1590BB.


----------



## Barry (Dec 20, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 21, 2021)

Barry said:


> Looks great!


Thanks, Barry!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 21, 2021)

I’m digging the yellow wire. Mine are usually color coded


----------



## swelchy (Dec 21, 2021)

That enclosure is beautiful... Wow


----------



## caiofilipini (Dec 21, 2021)

swelchy said:


> That enclosure is beautiful... Wow


I'm a sucker for these Gørva enclosures.


----------

